# SwBermuda - Help with irrigation layout



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey @g-man here is my layout. I'm not good enough to draw it like @ricwilli did but I think we can get the basic gist. Just an FYI I'm not the original installer of this cluster of a layout 😂


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I split this into it own thread so more folks will see it.

Hmm, this is a challenge. What areas are you seeing issues at?


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

@g-man basically all the curved parts lol . The area with the 8'6" spot is a low area that I think water runs down to. Aerating and leveling in the spring.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are all the mp set to their max distance? This looks like a very uneven coverage. The tree might also be soaking more water.

The shape of the property doesnt help. Without redoing the entire thing, maybe a head on the north east side of the tree can help that corner. The head should only water the southwest corner.

I'm not sure what to do in the other corner.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

I've tried the best I can to go head to head coverage so I've modified the spray distance on most of them. Maybe just reposition some of the heads, add heads? I'll be bored during my thanksgiving break so can get after it.


----------

